# WHO HATE IT WHEN THERE P TANK EVAPERRATES.



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

KOM ON WHO HATES IT WHEN THERE TANK EVAPORATES
DAM I HATE IT ALOT sh*t LOL
2 LAZY 2 PUT MORE WATER IN BUT HAVE 2 LOL
LaZy


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

why do you always tal in caps? somethign wrogn with your KB?

but seriuosly, if you do frequesnt water change slke you should then topping it off is easy. and it shouldn't evaporate too much.

i do water changes once a week now, and it doesn't dissapear that much, but i still hate it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

me i jux add water every 4 or 6 day


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LaZy...you need to change it.....your water will start getting cloudy and dirty.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i do change the water


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Turn off your lights and put your tank in a dark place so it doesnt evaperate.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to equipment discussion*

I agree. With weekly water changes, this shouldn't happen unless your tank is set up in the middle of the desert. Or, if there is no top. Don't be LaZy...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah LaZy quit being so lazy bro,

how often you do water changes? and how big is your tank

*sorry for misplelling, im a little messed up right now.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=2&t=8874


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i actually dont mind. gives me a reason to do a water change. the higher the temp in the tank, the faster it evaporates.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

ya i have my tank pritty mutch out side with all the heaters keeps it at 80 just fine but about 4-5" a week evaporates out of my 125.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mines evaporate,, but then usually gets filled when I buy $10 worth of feeders


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

mine evaporates here in colorado cuz no humidity i think....makes em all loud with the water splashing and i do weekly water changes i do all of my water changes on sat. and by sunday night they are making noise again haha oh well


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> mine evaporates here in colorado cuz no humidity i think....makes em all loud with the water splashing and i do weekly water changes i do all of my water changes on sat. and by sunday night they are making noise again haha oh well


 damn that would piss me off. m,ine does not evaporate that quickly.

i do weekly water changes in all my tanks though


----------

